# Since you guys



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

watch 'Reke more often then I do, I was wondering - How good do you guys think this kid can become? He's already completely taken over the team and is playing at an all time great level for a rookie two guard.

To me, he looks like a definate perrenial allstar and might be able to take Kobe's/Wade's place as the best shooting guard in the league once they've retired/slowed down.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think he's going to be one of the superstars of the league.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

^ How do you define a superstar though? Like a Kobe/LeBron level?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I don't think he'll ever be as good as those two, but then again neither is a guy like Dirk, and I consider him a superstar.

Like you said, I think he'll be a perennial All-Star soon, and if he has the right pieces around him, I could see him leading the Kings to a deep playoff run eventually.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

That's pretty much where I see him ending up. He's got a few nice peices around him in Thompson/Hawes, but he needs a real point guard to handle some of the distributing and some shooters around him. He's most likely going to end up being the best player in this draft though.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

I think he'll be another Paul Pierce, both in level of fame and playing style. Needs to work on his three point shooting, though.


----------

